# Remustering as Reg MP from PRes Armoured Recce



## Ralph Wigum (19 Feb 2005)

Hello,
Right now I am in a reserve armoured recce unit and I am currently thinking of doing a transfer to Reg force MP. I know that I need a police foundations course to go Reg force as a MP. I was wondering what other military qualifications that I need such as BMQ, SQ? And will I have to do BMQ, SQ over again if I have already done it in the reserve?
If you have anything else that you can add just put it in.
Thanks,
Ralph


----------



## Wizard of OZ (21 Feb 2005)

Alot of it will depend on how long ago your crse were.  You may have to do BMQ again but i doubt it.  Any other crse you have will be feathers in your cap until you reach levels where they may come into play.  

You will have to attend the Academy (center of excellence) And go through as a PEP in your in ital guard house.

All things being equal you will need your PFP or an equivalent to even get in in to an MPAC selection board.  but MP 00161 (i think that is right) may have more info.  Hope fully he posts here.


----------



## Ralph Wigum (21 Feb 2005)

I have two more questions. I was wondering do MP's ever get an opportunity to go on tours? And I was also wondering do MP's get posted at Canada's Embassies in other countries?


----------



## Wizard of OZ (21 Feb 2005)

Yup we go on tours.  Each time the guys go over seas they take a number of us with them. there are MP's serving in the stan right now.  Both reg and res.

Yes Reg force mp's go to embassies but that is a fight for postion and as a "rookie" odds are you won't get one for about 3 yrs before you can really try and get into the door.  Stranger things have happened though.  I never tried to get one yet.  There is also the CPD (close protection detail) spinning up and there are a number of guys on that.


----------



## Ralph Wigum (21 Feb 2005)

Thanks very much for answering my questions. :warstory:


----------

